# Einsteiger-Rennspiel mit Tutorials (für die ganz Blöden)



## fsm (16. Juni 2014)

*Einsteiger-Rennspiel mit Tutorials (für die ganz Blöden)*

Heute mal etwas ganz anderes.

Rennspiele. Ich mag zwar einige Spiele wie Burnout oder einzelne Need for Speeds (Bsp Most Wanted oder das epische NfSII) - bin aber generell kein Rennspiel-Fan. Ist nicht so mein Ding, ein langes Rennen zu fahren nur um dann in der letzten Kurve einen Fehler zu machen und alles von vorne spielen zu müssen - ja, bin ein Weichei, aber ist halt so. Dazu kommt: Ich bin echt kein guter Fahrer. Die Wagen brechen bei mir aus, drehen sich wild, landen im Kies und bei sämtlichen realistischen Rennspielen bin ich froh, wenn ich überhaupt ins Ziel komme. Von Driften oder solchen Dingen will ich gar nicht erst reden. Aber ich will versuchen, das zu ändern. Daher meine Frage:

*Welches Rennspiel bringt mir das Fahren bei?*

Ich meine ein Spiel, dass dann wie ein stupider Shooter neue Features schön erklärt. Das typische, allgemein Bekannte Tricks nicht einfach voraussetzt, sondern den Spieler an der Hand nimmt und ihm diverse Manöver, die ich nicht in der Fahrschule gelernt habe, beibringt. Wie genau driftet man? Wann lenken, wann bremsen? Was tun, wenn der Wagen ausbricht? Und so weiter. Eben ein Spiel, dass wie der ewig gleiche Anfang eines jeden Call of Dutys Schritt für Schritt und Stück für Stück alles erklärt und den Spieler lernen lässt. Umsehen, Bewegen, Ducken, Zielen, Schießen, Nachladen. Gas geben, Bremsen, Lenken, Kontrollieren.

Habt ihr da einen Tipp? Theoretisch egal ob 1995 oder 2014, aber neuer wäre natürlich schöner. Ich will nur endlich mal diese Manöver lernen, die außer mir jeder zu kennen und zu beherrschen scheint. Dann fahre ich vielleicht auch in GTA besser^^

Besten Dank im Voraus, tobt euch aus.


P.S.: Ich würde natürlich "Street-Racing" bevorzugen, also jedenfalls nicht einfach Formel 1. Fahren auf speziellen Rennstrecken in speziellen Rennwagen ist glaube ich etwas anders als einfach das typische "Autofahren". Aber ihr seid die Experten und nicht ich, also schmeißt eure Vorschläge einfach rein.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Interessante Frage, allerdings hast du ein genretypisches Problem: das Fahrverhalten eines Fahrzeugs in Rennspiel A kann sich massiv vom Fahrverhalten in Rennspiel B unterscheiden. Es kommt immer darauf an, wie das eigentliche Rennspiel ausgelegt ist. 

Mehr Simulation? Mehr Arcade? Mehr Action?

Ich persönlich hab damals sehr gern mit Forza 2 'trainiert', gibt es allerdings nur auf der 360. Ansonsten sind generell Rennspiele mit zuschaltbaren Hilfen und ggf. sogar vorhandener Ideallinie interessant. Die Ideallinie symbolisiert die, wer hätte das gedacht, Ideallinie auf einem Track, den Scheitelpunkt in der Kurve und über die Farben visualiert die Geschwindigkeit.

D.h. meistens grün, gelb, orange, rot ...


----------



## fsm (16. Juni 2014)

Ideallinie kenne ich, schon mal ein gutes Konzept. Mein Problem ist hauptsächlich die Fahrphysik insgesamt - klar, jedes Spiel ist anders. Das merkt man ja sogar schon bei unterschiedlichen Teilen der selben Serie. Aber eben so Grundlagen - wann bremse ich in der Kurve, wann gebe ich wieder Gas? In welche Richtung lenke ich, wenn der Wagen plötzlich hin- und her rutscht? So einfache Standards halt, die müssten ja auch überall gleich sein...

Ach ja, reiner PC-Gamer...


----------



## Chemenu (16. Juni 2014)

fsm schrieb:


> Ideallinie kenne ich, schon mal ein gutes Konzept. Mein Problem ist hauptsächlich die Fahrphysik insgesamt - klar, jedes Spiel ist anders. Das merkt man ja sogar schon bei unterschiedlichen Teilen der selben Serie. Aber eben so Grundlagen - wann bremse ich in der Kurve, wann gebe ich wieder Gas? In welche Richtung lenke ich, wenn der Wagen plötzlich hin- und her rutscht? So einfache Standards halt, die müssten ja auch überall gleich sein...
> 
> Ach ja, reiner PC-Gamer...


Diese "Standards" sind höchstens bei Simulationen gleich. 
Bei Simulationen oder Spielen mit anspruchsvoller Fahrphysik würde ich folgende Regeln für einen möglichst unfallfreien Einstieg empfehlen:



Nicht in Kurven bremsen, sondern davor. Erst bremsen, dann lenken. 
Slow in, fast out. Bedeutet man bremst vor einer Kurve stark genug ab um eine enge Linie fahren und möglichst früh wieder beschleunigen zu können. Vor allem wichtig bei engen Kurven auf die eine Gerade folgt, auf die man natürlich möglichst viel Geschwindigkeit mitnehmen will. 
Kein hartes Beschleunigen in Kurven, sondern erst wenn das Lenkrad wieder gerade steht (um ausbrechen zu vermeiden). 
 
Das sind drei einfache Grundregeln mit denen man ein Fahrzeug schon mal sicher bewegen kann.
Wenn das Auto doch mal ausbricht, dann immer in die Richtung lenken, in die sich auch das Heck bewegt. Aber das macht man eigentlich instinktiv. Oder lenkst Du etwa noch weiter nach rechts wenn sich das Auto eh schon in diese Richtung dreht?^^

Bei Arcade Games wie NfS sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Da muss man ja teilweise nicht wirklich bremsen, oder es reicht schon mitten in der Kurve kurz die Breme anzutippen, damit das Auto stark genug in die Kurve einlenkt oder sogar ausbricht, und es dann mit dem Gas wieder zu stabilisieren.


Mit was spielst Du eigentlich, Gamepad oder Tastatur? 
Tastatur für Rennspiele ist schon mal sehr schlecht. Gamepad ist für Arcade Racer völlig ausreichend. Für Simulationen ist ein Lenkrad eigentlich ein MUSS.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Nicht wirklich ... nein. In einigen Rennspielen hast du das Gefühl auf Schienen zu fahren, d.h. das Fahrzeug bricht nicht aus. In anderen Spielen kann der kleinste Lenker beim Gas geben dafür sorgen, das sich dein Fahrzeug dreht.

Ggf. solltest du dir mal Grid anschauen ... das hab ich als ganz ordentliches Rennspiel in Erinnerung, dürfte aufgrund des Alters aber für einen schmalen Taler zu bekommen sein.

Ansonsten hilft wirklich nur in dem Rennspiel, was du gerade spielst, viel Zeit zu investieren und das Fahrverhalten und vorallem die zugrundeliegende Physik zu verstehen. Ich hab z.B. Need for Speed Shift (2?) in die Ecke geworfen, weil ich vorher mit Forza 3 gefühlte Monate mich in die Fahrphysik reingefuchst habe, komplett ohne Fahrhilfen gefahren bin und im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Danach hab ich Shift (2?) gespielt und mein gewohntes Fahrverhalten wurde über den Haufen geworfen und damit, pardon für den Ausdruck, komplett für'n Arsch. Shift und sein Nachfolger mögen gute Spiele sein, gibt ja viele die diese Spiele loben, ich fand es einfach nur grausam und nicht spielbar, ich weiß nochdas ich einen Veyron bekommen hab in Shift, der Wagen bei den kleinsten Lenkmanövern unstabil wurde und ich diesen nicht mehr fahren konnte. 

Du siehst also, selbst wenn man in einem Rennspielen schon recht gut fährt, kann man in einem anderen der komplette Anfänger sein.

Davon ab, die Ideallinie dürfte aber immer, auch Spielübergreifend, anzeigen wie man Kurven zu fahren hat und visualisiert durch die Farben mit welcher Geschwindigkeit. Irgendwann hast du das Gefühl raus und weißt, wie sich der Wagen verhält. 

Vereinfacht: beim Bremsen nicht lenken und vor dem Scheitelpunkt der Kurve nicht mit max. Geschwindigkeit beschleunigen. 

Ach ja, ein Gamepad, z.B. das 360 Pad, sollte Pflicht sein ... wg. der analogen Triggertasten für Gas & Bremse!


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> [...] Für Simulationen ist ein Lenkrad eigentlich ein MUSS.


Finde ich nicht ... 

Für Simulationen sollte es jedoch kein Keyboard sein, ich glaub den kleinen gemeinsamen Nenner haben wir!


----------



## fsm (16. Juni 2014)

Also ich nutze für solche Spiele definitiv ein Gamepad. Lenkrad hab ich nicht, ist wie gesagt nicht mein Genre, aber Gamepad muss schon sein.

GRID gibt es gerade auf GOG.com, tatsächlich kam ich so auf das Thema. Ich habe mich etwas umgesehen und schwanke zwischen DIRT und GRID. Habt ihr da Erfahrung?


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hab beide Spiele gespielt und finde GRiD deutlich besser, ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Chemenu (16. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht ...
> Für Simulationen sollte es jedoch kein Keyboard sein, ich glaub den kleinen gemeinsamen Nenner haben wir!



Dann versuch doch mal NASCAR Racing 2003 Season oder Richards Burns  Rallye mit Gamepad zu fahren. Viel Spaß! Du würdest das Gamepad  vermutlich nach ein paar Minuten vernichten.   
Für die richtigen Hardcore-Sims bietet ein Gamepad einfach nicht genügend Präzision. Ich fluche schon ab und an bei Gran Turismo über das Gamepad, weil kleine Lenkkorrekturen und Gas-Dosierung einfach nicht so möglich sind wie mit einem Lenkrad und Pedalen. Ich rede hier auch nicht von 50,-EUR Lenkrädern sondern schon dem richtigen "Männerspielzeug". Wenn Du damit mal gefahren bist willst Du diese Präzision nicht mehr missen. Aber wie gesagt, das ist einfach stark vom Spiel abhängig. GT spiele ich auch ausschließlich mit Gamepad, weil ich zu faul bin die PS3 an den PC Monitor und das Lenkrad anzuschließen.^^


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Ähm ... RBR hab ich damals mit Keyboard gespielt!


----------



## fsm (16. Juni 2014)

Ach ja, RBR. natürlich. 

Sind denn GRID und DIRT einsteigerfreundlich oder eher frustrierend schwierig?


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Also Grid sollte für Einsteiger durchaus machbar sein ... bietet Grid mMn auch zuschaltbare Fahrhilfen wie z.B. die Ideallinie. Also Grid ist ein seichter Einstieg in die Rennspielwelt!


----------



## fsm (16. Juni 2014)

Na gut, dann schlage ich bei GOG mal zu.

Aber trotzdem gerne offen für weitere Tipps


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2014)

Also, bei F1 2012 und 2013 hast Du auch so ne Art Fahrerschule - da lernst Du dann auch die grundsätzlichen Dinge. Aber später im Rennen musst Du halt vor allem die Strecke kennen, und auch dann wirst Du ne Weile brauchen, um mal mehr als 2 Runden am Stück die quasi identische Zeit zu fahren   zudem verhät sich das Auto direkt völlig anders, wenn Du beim Setup 2-3 Dinge auch nur um 20% veränderst. Da rutscht der Bolide in einer Kurve plötzlich über die Vorderräder weg, wo zuvor - wenn überhaupt - der Hintern ein bisschen ausbrach usw.

Bald soll Steam Summer-Sale sein, da ist dann bestimmt auch F1 2013 mal im Angebot.


----------



## Vordack (16. Juni 2014)

Du solltest Dir mal ein paar Video reinziehen.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=autofahren+richitg+bremsen+in+kurven

Hab ich einfach mal in youtube eingegegben.

So wie es sich für mich liest brauchst Du nicht unbedingt ne Simulations-Hilfe sondern einen "Extreme-Autofahring-Kurs" oder so


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2014)

GTR 2 hat z.B. eine Fahrschule. Beginnt mit Start, Naß/trocken, Kurvenfahrt naß/trocken, Streckenabschnitt 1 naß/trocken bis hin zu kompletter Runde. Je mit vorgegebenen Phantomfahrzeug, daß es zu schlagen gilt. Ist imho eine sehr gute Fahrschule und in einem Rennspiel, das nicht auf Arcade sondern eher Simulation setzt. Allerdings ist auch das Trainingsfahrzeug vorgegeben.


----------

